# Whitney Traded to Denver



## WashWiz.com (Oct 23, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/wizards/news/Wizards_Trade_Whitney_for_McCl-56132-56.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice. Real nice. The only guy to stick with the team gets pretty much cut when the team finaly has a chance. Nice loyalty the Wiz have going. And to be traded for McCloud? Thats horrible. The guy wont even get any minutes. Horrible move by the wiz, both personel wise and morrality wise.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

On the contrary. I think we Wiz were probably doing what Whitney wanted. Rather than waste away on the bench as the 4th PG, they're letting him go somewhere where he can play.

I doubt McCloud sticks... I think this move was made to free up a roster spot. The only question now is which 2 of Cardinal, Simmons, and Varda make the team.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Exactly. George McCloud may be cut, and now Whitney is not on the bubble like he was in Washington.

McCloud, if kept, could also have some interest down the road toward the trade deadline, because he is a vet that can shoot, and he has an expiring contract.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Exactly. George McCloud may be cut, and now Whitney is not on the bubble like he was in Washington.
> 
> McCloud, if kept, could also have some interest down the road toward the trade deadline, because he is a vet that can shoot, and he has an expiring contract.


I understand the point about it creating a roster space, but I don't see the advantage of keeping McCLoud over Whitney. They both are in their last year, they both can shoot, and their both vets. 

This trade sucks...I would have cut Simmons or Varda before Whit.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Whit was a luxury. Having him on the team was not going to help us and we could not just cut him. At least they got him into a good situation, that is what I am happy about.

This really does not affect the Wizards except maybe for the 15th spot.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand the point about it creating a roster space, but I don't see the advantage of keeping McCLoud over Whitney. They both are in their last year, they both can shoot, and their both vets.
> ...


The Wiz are just doing a favor to Whitney, who had spent 7 years with the organization and contributed a lot. Whitney will not have chance to see mintues in Wiz uniform but he deserves to play some. His trade value will decrease drastically over the season if he stays. So instead the Wiz traded for McClound, who the Wiz could use sparringly at 1 and 3 if injury happened. But Wiz will probably buyout his contract or just cut him. And they'll saved $400k at least by doing so.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The way I see it, this trade does make sense in the long term. You've just got to project out our roster next year and see that we are going to need a young swing player or young frontcourt player on the team more than we need Whitney.

At the end of the year, the Wiz will have still have Hughes and Dixon under contract for a couple more years. That means CWhit is at best the 3rd PG even if he were to stay and Lue isn't re-signed. 3rd PGs don't get much burn.

On the other hand, Stack and Russell will be free agents and MJ will be gone next year. Hence, it makes some sense to keep Simmons around with the idea that he might move up the depth chart and step into the backup 2 or 3 role next year.

Keeping one of Cardinal or Varda makes sense for similar reasons. Oakley will be one and done for sure, and while Laettner and White don't have expiring contracts, they seem to perpetually be on the trading block. Hence, it makes sense to have a young guy around who might move up if one of them is moved out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You think after sticking with the Wizards through 7 HORRIBLE years he will feel greatful that now they have a chance at the finals they dump him to the worst team in the L? How could that make him happy? Maybe the guy would enjoy winning for once, even if he is only getting 15-20 mins a game. And I think Hughes will play just as much 2 as he does 1, so there would be enough time to go around.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This trade isn't really a big deal I'm wondering which flavor of Chips did we get back I think Mccloud is a little salt and vinegar though, anyway Whitney wasn't going to play much,we did him a favor by trading him and we will probably cut MCCloud unless Collins identifies 3pt shooting as a weakness of ours and decides it better to keep him, frankly I don't care which players between Varda, Simmons, or Cardinal are kept they won't play unless an injury occurs, Varda intrigues me a little in that he's 7ft with some skills, I've had my fill of Simmons and Cardinal is toast. Size is always good to have and if he can play he may become trade bait in the big man starved eastern conference.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

*Good article by Wyche*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A11273-2002Oct24.html

Sums it up nicely

we also got cash in the McCloud deal, so we save on salary and get some cash to offset as well.

It pretty much says what we have speculated that it was to help out Chris.

I will be unhappy if cardinal is kept over Varda.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

WOW, we really ripped off those Nuggz!!!!!

WE traded the worst player in the NBA, for a solid vet who can defend and score sum...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Whit was a luxury. Having him on the team was not going to help us and we could not just cut him. At least they got him into a good situation, that is what I am happy about.


How was this a good situation for him exactly 

THe Nugz may well be the worst team in the league this year 

I assume you mean that he gets to play big minutes for possibly the worst team in the league this year


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> You think after sticking with the Wizards through 7 HORRIBLE years he will feel greatful that now they have a chance at the finals they dump him to the worst team in the L? How could that make him happy? Maybe the guy would enjoy winning for once, even if he is only getting 15-20 mins a game. And I think Hughes will play just as much 2 as he does 1, so there would be enough time to go around.


wut the hell???? Hughes will play as much 2 as he does 1????? Haha. No way.... and u wanna kno why???

Cuz at the 2 we got STack and MJ.... and I don't there is room for 20+ minutes for Hughes to play there.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> The Wiz are just doing a favor to Whitney


What a crock . There is no good guy buudy buddy bs you can spin on this 



> His trade value will decrease drastically over the season if he stays.


As opposed to being trade to possibly the worst team in the league where he is going to get his azz handed to him every night? 

If this is all about "doing a favour for Chris " as you suggest the Wiz would have been better served in such an attack of morality in playing the good samaritan to good ole Chris , to keep him as insurance at point ( cotractyear for Lue, Dix the rook and the inconsistency / question marks over Hughes's capacity ) and pick up good ole Chris's option for a further $3.3M next season to send good ole Chris off into the sunset with a nice $3.3M Golden handshake

instead they gave him the Golden shower by dealing him to Denver who will almost certainly not pick up his team option given that their modus operandi in rebuilding is draft picks and cap space. 

They will not renew his option and then if they still want him they will sign him for the $1M vets minimum diddiling him out of $2.3M

Yeah , your right - I'm sure the Wiz had Chris's welfare and financial security at heart and are just taking care of him by putting him into a "better situation"

Believe that and you've got holes in your pockets


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> WOW, we really ripped off those Nuggz!!!!!


What? Worse player in the league? Whitney is a SOLID pg. You seriously think hughes is that good? He wasent good enough to cut it in GOLDEN STATE. Get real, Hughes is a turnover waiting to happen. And Jordan and Stack will both play the 3 also. Anyways, your statements are insulting to say the least. Whos your team anyways? Or you just follow Larry Hughes around wherever he gets dumped to? You have 2 stars on your team, Hughes is definatley not one of them. Heres the better points than him out east. Kidd, Cassell, Tinsley, Jay Williams, Jason Terry, Baron Davis and Billups. So your have what? the 8th best point out East at best? Hughes is mediocer, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> What a crock . There is no good guy buudy buddy bs you can spin on this
> ...


FJ,

It clearly was a favor to Whitney. They knew they were not going to play him and put him in a better situation. It really is as simple as that. Now, it may not be the best solution for Whitney, which may have been to keep him and play him, in the the eyes of Chris Whitney, but under the circumstances they did the best they could for him. They could have just cut him, and Chris would have had to find a team that had the cash to pay him, would the Nuggets have done that with McCloud still on their roster? Debatable, because they made the trade for him, knowing the likelihood was that he would be cut if he was not traded.

Your angle is just wrong. Set the premise as Chris was not going to play for the Wizards and they in fact did do right by him.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Going into the last year of his contract the Chris Childs rule applied. Get as much playing time for a bum team and you may get aa contract that you don't really deserve. 

I'm sure there is a part of C. Whit that wants to stay but in the long run I bet he would agree that it is better to get playing time rather than be the 6th guard off of the bench.

Collins is a big fan of C. Whit but the fit is just not there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bottom line is you guys have no loyalty. Period. He was your only soldier and you sold him out. I personaly hope the Wizards are a big dissapointment this year now because of their backstabbing.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Sorry guys but I think your deluding yourselves

There were a heap of better situations conceivably

New York for one who need a point guard so they can move Charlie Ward on who they do not want . Your telling me CWhit and say Bobby Simmons for the injury exception would not have worked ( they are thin at swing coverage too ) 

Or you could have put Whit and L8 on the Wolves for Peeler and MarcJax - both of whom the Wolves have been interested in dealing 

Whit would have had a much better trade value around trade deadline as well with his team option

What's more this CChilds rule is just plain crap

Anyone that plays for a crap team has a diminished trade value just as anyone that plays for a good team has an inflated trade value - just ask Elton Brand as an example of the former and Jud Buechler as an example of the latter

Elton got NO love on the Bulls but put him on something snappy like the ClipsNitz and hey baby chips n gravy 

Bookmark this - Whit will get his option for $3.3M canned for next season and will be lucky to get picked back up whether its by the Nugz or anyone else for the vets minimum - just look at the list of vet point guards outh there looking for work.

Is he better off playing on a crap team where he will struggle to earn a 10 yr vet's minimum next year or to have the golden cuffs put on him by an appreciative Wiz mgt whereby he is $2.3M better off ??

I admit I have been rippin Larry for some fun ( even if I do think there are real issues there ) but I think you will get to a stage later in the season and particularly in the playoffs where you wish you had him 

I mean if you had an overload , why not just cut Ty Lue ??

Why ?? Cause they Wiz made a financial decision instead of basketball related one or indeed a moral one in which this shameful piece of crap by Wyche has attempted to be passed off as. Gimme a break.

God knows you need Whit's shooting and steady hand in the direction of the offense + his locker room cool ( probably to officiate the card games between Stack and L8 ) more so than Ty Lue who actually runs away from his teammates and loses them on offense ( I always laugh when I see Lue running a fast break )

This is the fluffiest piece of puff I have seen and as clumsy as all hell spin in that "we're doing it for Chris"

I know we all enjor debating each other and having a bit of fun in ranting each other but seriously guys... seriously... this is corn


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Sorry guys but I think your deluding yourselves


Uh, apparently Chris Whitney is deluding himself too, since he said, "Right now, this is the best for me."

As Abe Lincoln said, 'some people will try to tell you that a horse chestnut is the same as a chestnut hoarse', but that don't make it so. 

Now, if Chris was the kind of guy who just wanted to goldbrick and sit on the end of the bench and make $3M, then we wouldn't be doing him a favor by trading him. Of course, if he were that kind of guy, he wouldn't deserve any favors either. Like, for example, Charles Oakley, who will be replacing CWhit on the bench.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> What? Worse player in the league? Whitney is a SOLID pg. You seriously think hughes is that good? He wasent good enough to cut it in GOLDEN STATE. Get real, Hughes is a turnover waiting to happen. And Jordan and Stack will both play the 3 also. Anyways, your statements are insulting to say the least. Whos your team anyways? Or you just follow Larry Hughes around wherever he gets dumped to? You have 2 stars on your team, Hughes is definatley not one of them. Heres the better points than him out east. Kidd, Cassell, Tinsley, Jay Williams, Jason Terry, Baron Davis and Billups. So your have what? the 8th best point out East at best? Hughes is mediocer, nothing more, nothing less.


SF position and actually get big minutes there????????
Insulting?????????
Following Hughes??????

Dude, we don't need a Jason Kidd on our team!!!! All we need is someone to bring the ball up, and the offensive set up will do the rest. And hughes put up 13 ppg by the way, and if you think dat is mediocore, then Whitneys 9ppg must SUCK!!!!

-All this guy did was get beat on defense...
Jack up threes every chance he had, and he wouldn't hit the big threes... when given the opportunity, he would just airball it...

and he would also TRY to drive it, and obviously he got stuffed everytime. No wonder such a great shooter has below a 40 FG percentage.


CHRIS WHITNEY IS THE WORSE NBA PLAYER IN HISTORY

MikeDC: Edited out the 742 vulgarities originally in this post. Don't worry, we still get the jist without them


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Rockaway and R-star

Here is the entire article.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A11273-2002Oct24.html

You guys are simply inventing things.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

THIS PIC REFLECTS WHITNEY....

He's too small and he is trapped and confused

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/sports/


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh, apparently Chris Whitney is deluding himself too, since he said, "Right now, this is the best for me."


Uh huh 

And what is Saint Chris going to do 

Be a classless punk after this stellar rep he has built and go against the grain of the shameful schmaltz that Doug shovels ..or is that shovels n Doug.... anyway .. being the fine upstanding guy that he is of course he is going to play ball and be a pro about it and say the right things within what the sell of it is 

There is a different reality under the surface though


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Now, if Chris was the kind of guy who just wanted to goldbrick and sit on the end of the bench and make $3M, then we wouldn't be doing him a favor by trading him. Of course, if he were that kind of guy, he wouldn't deserve any favors either. Like, for example, Charles Oakley, who will be replacing CWhit on the bench.


Oh Michael 

Michael, Michael

Lemme get this straight

You saying that St Chris would willingly leave $3.3M worth of smash on the table just to get traded to the worst team of the league in what could be his NBA swanswong and the reason that the Wiz did him this favour is because deep deep deep down this is what he really wants - he wants to go to Denver and get punked every night 

Well Holy Cow - not only is our matyr St Chris sacred and all things devine for his rejection of all things that money brings that are ungodly ... but like all good Old Testament matyrs he seems to also have a predilection to flagelation in breaking himself down to the most lowly humble being under God's great sight by wishing to be bullwhipped every night in Denver. 

Yeah that's why the love Chris and they did him this favour of acquising to his wishes to be dudded of $3M and to get punished for it as well.

Sound logic which I can't fault

This is truly hilarious 

And on Oak , if they did not want to do the old fart any favour why give him a contract in the first place

This is too much

:laugh: 

BTW , no one has addressed why Ty Lue was not pissed off to make room for Whit - who can help a playoff bound team like the Wiz more than Lue can who has no idea where his team mates are on the break - one of the funniest sights in basketball. 

You got rid of the only guy on your team who can hit the 3 above 40% ( based on last year's numbers anyway ) is the franchise leader in 3 pointers .. because .. no one wants to admit that you did not want to pay him the money 

The article that you refer to NorthEastWiz even refers to the fact that you get further benefit to the tune of $500K which y'all proudly boast can be offset 

It was cheapness.. pure and simple

You've saved $500K instead of forking out an extra $1.7M which is the diff between Lue and Whit 

If you need to sugar coat it to feel better about it and buy into Whit's comments that was the pro thing to say then more fool all of you.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*You saying that St Chris would willingly leave $3.3M worth of smash on the table...*

Care to explain how exactly CWhit was "robbed" of this money? He's still making his $3M this year, and even if he stayed on the Wiz it's not like they'd be picking up his option next year (at least, not if they have any sense... he simply isn't worth that much cash).

As far as Lue, he's beaten out Chris in open competition. Suggesting that CWhit is better than Lue at this point in their careers is well... inaccurate on most every level. Aside possibly from spot up shooting, Lue is better at most everything 

Lue is better and so is Hughes. With Dixon being a 1st round pick that's obviously gonna be developed, that makes CWhit a 4th PG at $3M per. And old. Given that there's a couple of young guys that could come in handy in the future (Simmons, Varda, Cardinal), It's quite possible he just would have been waived.

Maybe being traded to a bad team sucks, but it's probably better than being unemployed (unless you're John Starks).



> You got rid of the only guy on your team who can hit the 3 above 40% ( based on last year's numbers anyway )


You might want to do a bit more research before your next attempt at creating a tempest in a teapot... Lue shot 44.7% from behind the arc last year, good for 7th in the league. Whitney shot 40.6%, good for 20th. Over his career, Lue is at 42.7%, Whitney is at 36.7%. 

Now I see what's truly hillarious... taking the facts you present to support your arguments at face value!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I concede I overlooked Lue's 3 point shooting last year -it was an honest mistake considering that in 3 previous seasons he had only taken something like 60 x 3 point attempts 

Hardly noted for it 

But I will give credit to the 130 something shots he took last year for that clip he shot at


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Now you've only got 1 guy that can hit above 40% from downtown


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

First off, way to show your intelligence by throwing countless swears in your post. You must be well educated. Secondly, 13 ppg? Actualy, its 12, but no big deal. He also had 4 assists per game, while having 2 turnovers to boot. Great passer this man is. And since we've been talking about 3 point percentage, take a look at this, .194 from behind the arc last year, this guy is a deadly, deadly shooter. Now, to correct you once more, Chris had 10 ppg last year, not 9. He also had 4/1 assist to turnover ratio. He also shot 40% from behind the arc. If CWhit is so bad, then how come his numbers are arguably better than Hughes? Explain that one and you win. But as far as I can tell, since I have solid facts, theres no possible way you can. Dont worry, I just expect another obsenity riddled post of a juvenile person like yourself. 

p.s. Have fun with Larry this year, I dont remember him ever being a problem in the Warriors lockerroom.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Rockaway yoyu've obviously never played B Ball because players play they don't sit on the bench on playoff teams and say oh I'm so blessed, thats why Wes made the trade an ex player in Wes who actually knows what it means to play, show people what you can do and maybe next season when he's a free agent pick a solid team to play for, Players play they don't like to sit and irregardless of the winning and losing they want to have a chamce to compete, so yes the Wizards have done him a favor, BZedelik who used to coach here remebers Whit as a player and knew Whit would be a good team guy and can show those young players some professionalism, Whit doesn't get arrested or doesn't come late to practice he actually does alot of charity work also, so while we lose Whit he has a chance to make a difference to a team instead of riding the pine into anonimity.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I concede I overlooked Lue's 3 point shooting last year -it was an honest mistake considering that in 3 previous seasons he had only taken something like 60 x 3 point attempts
> 
> Hardly noted for it
> ...


Your concession is noted  

In looking at this thread again, it strikes me that you and R-Star are way over-rating what CWhit brings to the table. A nicer cat you couldn't find, but his 3 point shooting and play in the half court offense is about all he brings to the table, He's not very big, quick or athletic, which makes him a major liability on defense and when trying to break a press or basically. And while he's a good three point shooter, I wouldn't consider him even close to on par with guys like Hubert Davis or Steve Kerr who have made names for themselves by being 3 point shooters (and who, in fact, are better all around players than Chris).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im not overrating Whitney at all. Hes a solid backup pg. I just am disgusted at the lack of loyatly in your franchise. Maybe if Jordans knees go out again this year you can take him out into the pasture and shoot him. And no one has tryied to argue my point that CWhits stats are arguably better than your starting pg, larry hughes. What about that?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Im not overrating Whitney at all. Hes a solid backup pg. I just am disgusted at the lack of loyatly in your franchise. Maybe if Jordans knees go out again this year you can take him out into the pasture and shoot him. And no one has tryied to argue my point that CWhits stats are arguably better than your starting pg, larry hughes. What about that?


What's to argue? Hughes is a good defender. CWhit is an awful defender. Hughes can create his own shot. CWhit can't. Stats have nothing to do with it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Since when do stats have nothing to do with how good a player is? Hey, why doesnt the NBA just scrap stats all together. No scoring leaders, no rebounding leaders, ect. Hell, we can choose the MVP on who you think is the best ok MikeDC? Sounds like a plan


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh my ****ing god...

R-star, the NBA isn't about all shooting, we need guyz dat can create their own shots, and not have it passed to them. Hughes can do dat, while Cwit cannot. Cwit got all open attempts last year... and guess what he shot less than 40% from the field. Now dat SUCKS!

Plus, u forgot about the other half of a basketball game.
DEFENSE. Cwit's defense is the ****S!!!! While hughes at 6-5 is a much better defender.

-And oh yea, to ur Turnover stuff, u wanna kno why its like dat???? Its cuz Hughes is a slasher and scorer and obviously will get it stolen, while Whitney just walked around looking confused and jacking up the three every chance and he got.. and he ended up with AIR!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ended up with AIR? Realy, that makes alot of sence since he got 40% from behind the arc. And NO, he didnt avaerage less than 40% from behind the arc last year. And oh yea, nice to see you can keep away from swearing again. But what should I expect from a guy who says "dat".


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I never said stats have nothing to do with how good a player is in general, I just said that stats have nothing to do with with the comparison between CWhit and Hughes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I just think that having hughes as your starting pg and then saying Whitney would end up getting 0 playing time is rediculous. They are very different players and maybe Hughes is what you need, but you should have kept whitney. If not for his skills, for the very least out of respect for what he has done for you guys.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

Ok... so u like to compare stats eh....?

PPG 
Chris Whitney: 10.2
Larry Hughes : 12.3

RPG 
Chris Whitney: 1.9
Larry Hughes: 3.4

APG 
Chris Whitney: 3.8
Larry Hughes: 4.3

*SPG* 
Chris Whitney: .88
Larry Hughes: 1.55

*BPG* 
Chris Whitney: .07
Larry Hughes: .32

*Height* 
Chris Whitney: 6-0
Larry Hughes: 6-5

*Who's Had a Better Career* 

-Larry Hughes


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

shroombal, I don't think either player has anything to be proud of statwise, especially if your using last year's numbers as your example. Of course Hughes is clearly the better all around player, but there's is one thing he'll never be better than Whitney in and thats shooting.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, you notice he didnt decide to show his 19% from behind the arc. Neither Whitney or Hughes have ever been, or ever will be starter quality pg's. Props on dropping the swears for one post though Shroom. Keep it up and maybe Ill start to respect your opinion.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Yea, you notice he didnt decide to show his 19% from behind the arc. Neither Whitney or Hughes have ever been, or ever will be starter quality pg's.


That I disagree with. Going back to our Bullet days (wow!), I honestly thought C Whit was capable of being a pretty good starter in the NBA. He was an excellent defender off the bench, and I had as much trust in him handling the rock as I did with Rod. Unfortunately, he got a little older, and his body starting wearing down, his ankles got worst, and the new era of big pgs really starting taking advantage of him. I thought he had a decent 2001 offensively...unfortunately his d was atrocious.

And I think you got caught up in this game with shroombal that you started seeling Hughes short. I got to see Hughes tonight for the first time, and I have to say I came away pretty impressed. He still can't shoot the 3, but his decision making is WAY better than when he was with PHI and GS. In addition, his ability to pressure the ball and get in passing lanes singlehandedly makes him more valuable than Whit.

I would have loved to keep Whit, but it was virtually impossible to give him minutes and keep him happy. I actually wish they traded him to the Kings or Lakers, where he could get some burn and contribute all at the same time.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Yea, you notice he didnt decide to show his 19% from behind the arc. Neither Whitney or Hughes have ever been, or ever will be starter quality pg's. Props on dropping the swears for one post though Shroom. Keep it up and maybe Ill start to respect your opinion.


And if u didn't notice, i only posted per game stats...


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

And the game is much more than Shooting...AI is a horrid shooter, but wouldn't u want him on ur team??? Or would u rather have a better shooter in place of him... (I'm not trying to compare him to hughes).

ANd in this age.... do u see sharp shooting 3 pt. specialists starting??? No you don't. Guyz like Pierce are good 3 pt. shooters, but they also have more to their game. U just don't see guyz like Jeff Hornacek, Reggie Miller or Steve Kerr starting anymore...

U got decent 3 pt. shooters, who can drive, dish it in transition, play D, and create their own shot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Reggie Miller is stil starting BTW. And what about Ray Allen? 3 point specialists can still get burn in todays game. Secondly, 3 point percentage is as much a PER game stat as any of the stats you put down.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Reggie Miller is stil starting BTW. And what about Ray Allen? 3 point specialists can still get burn in todays game. Secondly, 3 point percentage is as much a PER game stat as any of the stats you put down.


Reggie and Ray are way more than 3 point specialists  They're good all around players. When I think of specialists I think of a guy like Hubert Davis or Steve Kerr.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

3 point shooting is definatley what they're known for though. And Shroom, Im not saying Whitney should have started for you guys, but I do think he could have been a good off the bench player for you. IMO Whitney was sold out.


----------

